
Shippo Package Tracking API: Get statuses for all your shipments in one place - somecoder
https://goshippo.com/tracking-api/
======
needcaffeine
I have a question, targeted at no one in particular. Is this just a bespoke
api for the different public apis? Meaning is it going to be at the mercy of
day UPS to not blacklist their ips?

~~~
mpessas
It depends on how this was implemented. UPS (and other carriers) expose proper
APIs for tracking (among other things). One needs to get permission from UPS
before using those APIs. So, unless you do something wrong with that API or
not implement any updated specifications, this is unlikely to happen.

------
rshm
easypost clone ?

